# Cockatiel sitting and pooping in food and water dishes



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

What is the best water and food dishes to use in this situation? I have already removed his Lixit bird bath, he pooped in it constantly. I replaced the flight cage dishes that came with the A&E flight cage. He would take a dump in these dishes as well as sleep and perch on it constantly.

Right now I am using 



 and 



. For food I'm also using the 6 ounce universal feeder cup as well as the EZ on off Double Diner. *edit because I can't get the link to work for some reason but it it is the Smart Crock in & out double diner.*

I am looking and trying to find something that will work well but also be easy to hand wash. He likes to perch on the middle divider on the double diner and I am thinking it is only a mater of time before he starts pooping in it which is a shame. I really love that dish since it keeps the food in the cage without the hassle of having to clean tiny insides of a covered dish.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness, some birds...:laugh:
I would suggest something like this:

Amazon.com : VoToy Ceramic Hooded Bird Feeder Small Assorted Colors : Pet Bird Feeders : Pet Supplies

It's ceramic, which is easy to clean, and there's a hole for the head so they can't get in there and poop. To clean it, I reckon you could soak it in warm water and vinegar and scrub it with a small brush to get inside the tight spaces. I don't know if this will work, but at least it would be a squeeze to get in there to poop


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

OK thanks, I looked at those but I dislike they have to be screwed and unscrewed constantly to pull them out of the cage. I could buy more JW Pet Cups. It basically is a plastic version of that but has a locking ring so it can pull in and out easily only the mount part screws on to the bars. I am uncomfortable using the JW Pet Cups because it is hard to get down in there so I am never a 100% sure if I got the grunge out of it. I have also consider the Tidy Seed feeders (and similar competitor feeders) but Grayson is so timid I am concerned he will refuse to go into something that surrounds his whole body. 

I may still purchase the ceramic crock and see how it goes since at this point I'm not happy with anything on the market and may just do a trial run of several things.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

mekat said:


> OK thanks, I looked at those but I dislike they have to be screwed and unscrewed constantly to pull them out of the cage. I could buy more JW Pet Cups. It basically is a plastic version of that but has a locking ring so it can pull in and out easily only the mount part screws on to the bars. I am uncomfortable using the JW Pet Cups because it is hard to get down in there so I am never a 100% sure if I got the grunge out of it. I have also consider the Tidy Seed feeders (and similar competitor feeders) but Grayson is so timid I am concerned he will refuse to go into something that surrounds his whole body.
> 
> I may still purchase the ceramic crock and see how it goes since at this point I'm not happy with anything on the market and may just do a trial run of several things.


Ah, that makes sense. Well, you can always return anything you buy within a few days, if it doesn't work out. I'm interested to hear how things work out!


----------

